# Fromm?



## Louiee (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello everyone! 

I will be taking home my toy poodle puppy soon and I was researching what the best food brands are.

I am leaning towards Fromm puppy gold. Any thoughts on this food? are there any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Fromm is my favorite kibble. I don't feed it because I have dogs that have issues but it is still my favorite. Gold or 4 star, it doesn't matter to me, I think both lines are fantastic!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I also feed Fromm for my standard and border collie. They have done very well on it and they look great. I supplement with raw just for variety for them, but they still go to their kibble (I free feed so it's always there) when they are hungry. I recommend it!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm feeding Fromms 4-star based on my spoo's breeder recommendation (sire's owner as well). There have been no issues with this food. I recently tried to switch to orijen, which caused diarrhea. (I've heard that it can be too rich for some dogs.)


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

My Toy is on Fromm.
She sometimes has loose poops, but my vet in not concerned.
The morning poop is always solid and then lunch or dinner considerably looser.
I have nothing to compare it to since I put her on Fromm from 9 weeks on.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin came home on Fromm Puppy Gold which is what his breeder had his litter on. I switched him to Blue Buffalo since I have my two older dogs on BB large breed chicken and rice and wanted to get Javvy on it too. His breeder used to feed Blue but switched because Fromm gave better support to breeders. Fromm is hard to find around where I live. Blue is available all over the place.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

DD's breeder fed her Fromm's Four Star Nutritionals Grain-Free plus homemade raw. The Fromm's was okay, but I I've gradually switched her to I and Love and You. I like the ingredients slightly better (sweet potatoes versus white potatoes) and she seems to like it better, too.


----------



## Louiee (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone!! Sounds like Fromm is a pretty trustworthy brand! Happy to know that many of your dogs like it!


----------



## Louiee (Aug 5, 2016)

vegas said:


> DD's breeder fed her Fromm's Four Star Nutritionals Grain-Free plus homemade raw. The Fromm's was okay, but I I've gradually switched her to I and Love and You. I like the ingredients slightly better (sweet potatoes versus white potatoes) and she seems to like it better, too.


Thank you for the suggestion! Ive actually never heard of that brand before. I'll have to look into it! I still have time to do some research


----------



## lovepoodle (Sep 27, 2016)

We are feeding our toy puppy Fromm Gold Star as well! He took to it very well. How is your puppy doing?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I feed Fromm to my very finicky toy amd he likes it ! Took me a while to find a few he would like. Acana and Fromm both got his seal of approval !


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

My breeder recommends Fromms, my very expe)inced service dog buddies list the preferred dog foods as Redpaw, Earthborn, or Fromms. We have two dogs on Redpaw(my puppy and my skinny never puts weight on but is now gaining young adult) and the adults get either Earthborn(grain free) or Fromms Gold which is not grain free.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I feed my older dog Acana and since Acana didn't make puppy, I grabbed Orijen Puppy but it gave Lucky the runs. So now we are on Fromm Puppy Gold. It works wonderfully for his sensitive stomach because Fromm has probiotics!


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

snow0160 said:


> I feed my older dog Acana and since Acana didn't make puppy, I grabbed Orijen Puppy but it gave Lucky the runs. So now we are on Fromm Puppy Gold. It works wonderfully for his sensitive stomach because Fromm has probiotics!




Just to clarify, Acana actually makes three puppy formulas, puppy small breed, puppy and junior, and large breed puppy. All are grain free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Have you asked your breeder for suggestions? That might be a good place to start. There are so many good foods, and so many kinds of foods and so many opinions, I would do my research--but still, I'd start with asking my breeder for their recommendation.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

kayla_baxter said:


> Just to clarify, Acana actually makes three puppy formulas, puppy small breed, puppy and junior, and large breed puppy. All are grain free.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you in Canada? They don't have any of it here in the US.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

My suggestion is Bravo freeze dried raw or RAWZ kibble.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Aasteapots I suppliment with the rawz canned food, they love it but it's kind of pricey here. I haven't seen the rawz kibble, I'm going to ask about that.


----------



## Louiee (Aug 5, 2016)

Louie came home with me on Sept 18th. I waited about 2 weeks to start transitioning him to the new food. I decided on Fromm puppy gold based on all of the good comments! He definitely has a more sensitive stomach so i am taking it one week at a time. Right now he is at 75/25 new and old food. He loves Fromm! He was having soft poops for a little while but now all of his poops look healthy. I am really excited to have him be on Fromm 100% soon!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I LOVE Fromm. But I don't feed it anymore. I just cannot get good poops on it from any of my dogs, (except my chihuahua who passed away in April). They had wonderful coat, healthy skin- never any ear or skin issues, no dog smell. Plus they generally really like it. 
I just got so tired of trying to scoop after they 'go.' It looks formed until you go to pick it up and then it just mooshes and smears all in the grass. I put up with this for years. 

Have to try your pup on it and see. 

Right now my two are on frozen Bil-Jac (my PWD) and the other OT is on Fresh Pet rolls.


----------



## NorskiePete (Oct 9, 2016)

*Fromme*

Fromme 4-Star for my 4-year old and the Large Breed Puppy for the 10 month old. Very happy with both of them.


----------

